# Treiber Soundkarte (Mozart OPL4)



## exxe (16. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Problem...

Ich bin (un)glücklicher Besitzer einer Mozart-Soundkarte (601 mit OPL4 - Chip) der Firma Oak Tech.

Nachdem ein Virus meinen PC verunreinigt hatte und ich den PC "platt" machen mußte, hab ich auch den Treiber der Soundkarte gelöscht.
Nun wollte ich mir den Treiber bei der Fa. Oak Tech. wieder runterladen und mußte mit erschrecken feststellen, dass es diese Firma nicht mehr gibt.

Meine E-Mailanfragen bei der Nachfolgefirma blieben leider unbeantwortet und die Suche bei Google und diversen Treiberseiten erfolglos (alle Treffer verweisen zur alten Seite der Fa. Oak Tech bzw. deren Nachfolgefirma).

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, ob in diesem Forum evtl. jemand weiß, wo ich den Treiber herbekommen könnte, oder ob hier im Forum u. U. sogar noch so eine Soundkarte besitzt.

Schon mal vielen Dank im voraus

GreetZ exxe


----------



## Martin Schaefer (16. Januar 2004)

Vielleicht klappts damit?
http://www.soundcard-drivers.com/companies/745.htm

toi toi toi
Martin


----------



## exxe (17. Januar 2004)

Danke für die Hilfe, hab alle Treiber auf der Seite ausprobiert - aber leider war keiner für meine Karte dabei.

Muß ich wohl noch weitersuchen.

Trotzdem Danke

exxe


----------

